# problem with glow worm x2.. any of the light guys know how to fix/prevent



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Picked up a glow worm x2 about 2 years ago after reading all the reviews in here...total use = 3 night rides and around the house 10-15 times-- no crashes.. Worked great for the first bit.. But after a while it would act funky after charging... The 100% power indicator would turn off after unplugging from the charger and not turn off -- ever... I messaged bruce and he said to contact action led.. Action led said they had a problem with the chargers and sent me another one.. great... But shortly after the getting the charger-- the problem started again and i just didnt have time to address it anymore.. Now some time has gone by and i tried to get the light going again and no luck... Anyone else have similar problems? Do you think its a bad battery or another bad charger? Frustrating to spend a couple of hundred bucks on a light system to have either problems or not working at all with almost no use.. ... Right now the power indicator on the batter is permanently on saying 100% and i cant turn on the light at all.. 

When it did turn on the light was great though lol..


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

Had the exact same issue and turned out to be a dud battery. Same as you rarely used the light and ended up out of warranty, local distributor was fantastic and replaced the battery for me, reminds me I should go and check it still works.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yeah, usually when stuff like this happens it's the charger but in your case I agree with shiny, it's probably the battery or a wire going to the battery. If one of the wires has an intermittent short ( or break ) the battery will appear to cut off even though it has a full charge. On a battery that is not covered in hard plastic a novice might be able to fix this but with the Gloworm batteries which are encased it's better to return it. Hopefully you still have warranty but if not you can buy a good replacement battery for not too much money.

I recommend buying one of the KD batteries over in the current battery thread. Ledoman put a lot of time and effort with KD to get some good batteries built with Panasonic cells. Even if Gloworm replaces the battery I still recommend having a spare. Of course if you need a spare/replacement NOW then you might check out the MTBrevolution website. An affordable 5200mAh pack makes an affordable set-up for the X2 and shipping is usually just a couple days.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Battery problem, no doubt.

Something with the indicator system I'm betting.

Different pack is going to be the fix. The chargers are simple system, they work or dont. The light on a charger can give a false reading but not the pack indicator if the charger is faulty.

Now the charger could have damaged the circuitry in pack but chances are the system is just bad.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

